# Two new orchestral pieces



## Alex Temple (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here are two pieces I've recently finished. Both pieces kind of fall into the same category: slow, somber, harmonically turbulent pieces that eventually reach some type of buildup and then subside again. 

The Predicament: http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/org_sm_thepredicament.mp3 (http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/o ... cament.mp3)

Prologue: http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/org_sm_prologue.mp3 (http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/o ... ologue.mp3)


----------



## chrisr (May 5, 2009)

Alex - the first box link is down... (EDIT - NOT ANYMORE :D )


am currently downloading 2nd piece in anticipation of having socks blown off - if it's anything like your previous submission here...


----------



## Alex Temple (May 5, 2009)

Right, sorry about the bad link before.

I should mention - stay tuned for more orchestral fireworks like the last piece I posted, but just not from these pieces, which are much more restrained. :wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (May 5, 2009)

I think it would not always need a firework to blow somebodys socks off.


----------



## JBacal (May 5, 2009)

Excellent work, Alex. 

Best,
Jay


----------



## chrisr (May 5, 2009)

sorry had no time to reply earlier - been in session all day and only had brief oppurtuntity to listen! Both very good again - bits of 1st one inparticular could do with some polishing up but I think you acknowledge that in your description of your 'entire orchestra' template. It's something that I'm going to attempt sometime myself - so interesting to hear what sort of results you're getting!

can't really comment on the composition after just a brief listen (and I'm far from the most qualified person around here for that anyway) - will sit/listen/enjoy properly in coming days when I have the time.

best,
chris


----------



## germancomponist (May 5, 2009)

Great work, Alex!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Mahlon (May 5, 2009)

Excellent stuff!

Mahlon


----------



## dcoscina (May 6, 2009)

Alex, personally, I think you've got a helluva future in music. Your music demos are my favorite. Great sense of harmony. The first slow piece reminds me of Alex North in places with the emphasis on quintal and quartal harmonies. nice job.


----------



## re-peat (May 6, 2009)

This is exceptionnaly good.


----------



## NedK (May 11, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## clarkcontrol (May 15, 2009)

+1000

Clark


----------

